# Se foste un libro ...



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

A volta mi capita di suggerire dei libri. Nel mondo reale di solito aspetto rigorosamente che mi venga formulta una richiesta, qui ho preso un po' troppa iniziativa :facepalm:

Mi rendo conto che per me suggerire un libro ha questo implicito sottotitolo 

_"guarda, vorrei tanto condividere con te delle cose, ma mi rendo conto che non potrei dirlo meglio di quanto farebbe questo libro"_

e così il libro, diventa uno strumento narrativo cartaceo per raccontare qualcosa di me, da condividere con chi scelgo io.

Ovviamente ciascuno di noi ha tanti Sè, ricopre tanti ruoli, ha tanti interessi, insomma ha tante storie a cui dar voce, quindi vi chiedo:

Quale libro suggerireste per far conoscere e dar voce ad una parte di voi? A chi? E quale parte?

Io intanto penso per me


----------



## marietto (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> A volta mi capita di suggerire dei libri. Nel mondo reale di solito aspetto rigorosamente che mi venga formulta una richiesta, qui ho preso un po' troppa iniziativa :facepalm:
> 
> Mi rendo conto che per me suggerire un libro ha questo implicito sottotitolo
> 
> ...


mmm, prima musica, poi serie tv e adesso libri... Hai un radar?

Libri che amo/ho amato: centinaia. Ma quello che considero il più "personale" (che parla a me di me, in qualche inconoscibile modo) é "La Fortezza della Solitudine" di Jonathan Lethem.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> A volta mi capita di suggerire dei libri. Nel mondo reale di solito aspetto rigorosamente che mi venga formulta una richiesta, qui ho preso un po' troppa iniziativa :facepalm:
> 
> Mi rendo conto che per me suggerire un libro ha questo implicito sottotitolo
> 
> ...


Domandona 
Ce n'è  più  di uno che ha lasciato il segno ma se devo proprio fare una scelta il libro che mi ha appassionato di più lo lessi in adolescenza ed è
"Il buio oltre la siepe"


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> mmm, prima musica, poi serie tv e adesso libri... Hai un radar?


in che senso?
in questi giorni sono famelica. Ho voglia di capire, di scoprire, di imparare 



marietto ha detto:


> Libri che amo/ho amato: centinaia. Ma quello che considero il più "personale" (che parla a me di me, in qualche inconoscibile modo) é "La Fortezza della Solitudine" di Jonathan Lethem.


E quale di quale parte di te racconta? chi vorresti che lo leggesse per scoprire o meglio capire una parte di te?



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ce n'è  più  di uno che ha lasciato il segno ma se devo proprio fare una scelta il libro che mi ha appassionato di più lo lessi in adolescenza ed è
> "Il buio oltre la siepe"


é ancora attuale per parlare di te? Cosa vorresti che raccontasse di te al posto tuo?

SOTTOTITOLO alla discussione.

Sono qui da un paio di mesi ed inevitabilemente mi incuriosisco a voi, di voi.

Allora ho pensato: magari qualcuno ha voglia di aprire una piccola finestra sul proprio mondo interno, in maniera mediata e soft, attraverso la narrazione di un libro...

Serve una legenda per accompagnare il viaggiatore, per questo vi chiedo COSA dice di voi...



Mi ci metto anche io, iniziando da una delle mie "voci" più scomode. 
*
Strateghi al potere, Gesù Cristo, lo psicoanalista, lo schizofrenico e altri ancora*, di *J.Haley*.

Per ascoltare la parte di me più razionale, talora cinica, lucida, pragmatica. Ed ironica.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Non ho un libro che mi descriva.
Ho tanti libri in cui mi sono ritrovato negli anni della mia vita, e che ho amato, dimenticato, superato.
Il libro che amo di più è quello che devo ancora leggere.
In questo momento ho sulla scrivania "L'amico ritrovato".
Non so se lo amo. Stiamo flirtando, ma niente più.
E' talmente breve che credo di finirlo stanotte.
Se dovessi farmi descrivere da un libro, preferirei avesse tante fotografie.
Sono più immediate.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> SOTTOTITOLO alla discussione.
> 
> Sono qui da un paio di mesi ed inevitabilemente mi incuriosisco a voi, di voi.
> 
> ...


Segnato.
Mi intriga.


----------



## spleen (28 Aprile 2017)

3 titoli: Il nome della rosa,   Le memorie di Adriano, Moby Dick

Penso che buona parte dell' approccio filosofico alla vita lo abbia trovato la dentro.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho un libro che mi descriva.
> Ho tanti libri in cui mi sono ritrovato negli anni della mia vita, e che ho amato, dimenticato, superato.
> Il libro che amo di più è quello che devo ancora leggere.
> In questo momento ho sulla scrivania "L'amico ritrovato".
> ...


Non ho mai pensato che un solo lbro potesse rappresentare la molteplicità di ciascuno di noi 

Però tu lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano.
Possibile che non ti venga in mente un libro che dica qualcosina di te? Io aspetto eh... 



spleen ha detto:


> 3 titoli: Il nome della rosa,   Le memorie di Adriano, Moby Dick
> 
> Penso che buona parte dell' approccio filosofico alla vita lo abbia trovato la dentro.


E quale sarebbe il filo conduttore di questi approccio?

Legende ragazzi, ci servono i sottotitoli per sbirciare nel vostro mondo interno..


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2017)

Febbre a 90, 1984, 10 piccoli indiani


----------



## spleen (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che un solo lbro potesse rappresentare la molteplicità di ciascuno di noi
> 
> Però tu lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano.
> Possibile che non ti venga in mente un libro che dica qualcosina di te? Io aspetto eh...
> ...


Diciamo che ciacuno mi ha rivelato qualcosa che cercavo.
Se ti dicessi ad esempio che l'incipit di Moby dick mi ha "liberato" la mente verso gli orizzonti della vita che includono l'avventura e non la mera pianificazione del nostro futuro, oppure che Eco mi avesse fatto comprendere quanti e quali sono i preconcetti che ingombrano il nostro modo di pensare corrente, per il quali cerchiamo continuamente spiegazioni sbagliate agli accadimenti della vita, potrebbe essere rivelante di qualcosa di me?
E se ti dicessi anche che la fredda razionalità della Joucernair mi ha rivelato altro sul mio modo talvolta poco analitico di ragionare sulle cose?
Credo che quasi qualsiasi lettura che abbiamo affrontato ci abbia rivelato qualcosa di noi, alcune di più.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che un solo lbro potesse rappresentare la molteplicità di ciascuno di noi
> 
> Però tu lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano.
> Possibile che non ti venga in mente un libro che dica qualcosina di te? Io aspetto eh...
> ...



Fahrenheit 451 di Bradbury
Il signore delle mosche di Golding
I ragazzi della via Pal di Molnar
La mia famiglia e altri animali di Durrell
La vita è altrove di Kundera
Particelle elementari di Houellebecq
Quattroruote dal 1959 al 1990 annate complete


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> in che senso?
> in questi giorni sono famelica. Ho voglia di capire, di scoprire, di imparare
> 
> 
> ...


Mi rappresenta nel senso che leggendolo già allora ho acquisito una coscienza antirazzista e contro il discrmine piuttosto forte e radicata
Per me è  un libro che andrebbe discusso nelle scuole in un programma educativo sociale e civile.


----------



## Frithurik (28 Aprile 2017)

*L'idiota.*
di Fedor Dostoevskij, un regalo di una mia carissima amica.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Diciamo che ciacuno mi ha rivelato qualcosa che cercavo.
> Se ti dicessi ad esempio che l'incipit di Moby dick mi ha "liberato" la mente verso gli orizzonti della vita che includono l'avventura e non la mera pianificazione del nostro futuro, oppure che Eco mi avesse fatto comprendere quanti e quali sono i preconcetti che ingombrano il nostro modo di pensare corrente, per il quali cerchiamo continuamente spiegazioni sbagliate agli accadimenti della vita, potrebbe essere rivelante di qualcosa di me?
> E se ti dicessi anche che la fredda razionalità della Joucernair mi ha rivelato altro sul mio modo talvolta poco analitico di ragionare sulle cose?
> Credo che quasi qualsiasi lettura che abbiamo affrontato ci abbia rivelato qualcosa di noi, alcune di più.


Questa proposta letteraria ha senso solo se ciascuno di noi offre, oltre al titolo, una chiave di lettura.

Non per esporci alla libera interpretazione altrui, ma per proporre la nostra chiave di lettura.

Un reciproco incontro: interesse a raccontare di sì, interesse a capire l'altro



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi rappresenta nel senso che leggendolo già allora ho acquisito una coscienza antirazzista e contro il discrmine piuttosto forte e radicata
> Per me è  un libro che andrebbe discusso nelle scuole in un programma educativo sociale e civile.


Grazie! Ora mi hai dato la tua chiave di lettura



Frithurik ha detto:


> *L'idiota.*
> di Fedor Dostoevskij, un regalo di una mia carissima amica.


E....? Cosa racconta di te?


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fahrenheit 451 di Bradbury
> Il signore delle mosche di Golding
> I ragazzi della via Pal di Molnar
> La mia famiglia e altri animali di Durrell
> ...


non mi sembri tirchio... 
cercherò di capire perchè tu i sottotitoli non li metti


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2017)

*Il lupo ed il filosofo *- La vicenda che vide un uomo e una bestia di natura selvaggia abbandonare parte delle proprie radici in nome della coesistenza. Il lupo divenne luce, ispirazione del filosofo in un lungo ed appassionato percorso di vita. Il risultato e’ amalgama di una storia di aggregazione di due specie agli antipodi e di una lunga riflessione sulla natura umana e sulle sue falle: la schiavitù del calcolo, l’innata tendenza alla prevaricazione, la snervante rincorsa della felicita’ ad opera di creature temporali incapaci di godersi  il momento.
“Mi piace pensare che i nostri cani risvegliano qualcosa nei recessi più profondi di una parte a lungo dimenticata della nostra anima, dove sopravvive un noi più antico, una parte di noi che esisteva prima che diventassimo scimmie. È il lupo che eravamo un tempo. È il lupo che sa che la felicità non può essere trovata nel calcolo.”


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Fahrenheit 451 di Bradbury
perché rappresenta il desiderio di libertà e di umanità dell'individuo all'interno di una società
Il signore delle mosche di Golding
perché descrive l'importanza dell'etica contro la cattiveria originaria
I ragazzi della via Pal di Molnar
perché rappresenta l'infanzia eroica
La mia famiglia e altri animali di Durrell
perché la mia anima è mediterranea
La vita è altrove di Kundera
perché rappresenta la parte di me aliena
Particelle elementari di Houellebecq
perché rappresenta la parte di me cinica
Quattroruote dal 1959 al 1990 annate complete
perché evoca automobili di un tempo, morte. L'effimero del desiderio.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *Il lupo ed il filosofo *- La vicenda che vide un uomo e una bestia di natura selvaggia abbandonare parte delle proprie radici in nome della coesistenza. Il lupo divenne luce, ispirazione del filosofo in un lungo ed appassionato percorso di vita. Il risultato e’ amalgama di una storia di aggregazione di due specie agli antipodi e di una lunga riflessione sulla natura umana e sulle sue falle: la schiavitù del calcolo, l’innata tendenza alla prevaricazione, la snervante rincorsa della felicita’ ad opera di creature temporali incapaci di godersi  il momento.
> “Mi piace pensare che i nostri cani risvegliano qualcosa nei recessi più profondi di una parte a lungo dimenticata della nostra anima, dove sopravvive un noi più antico, una parte di noi che esisteva prima che diventassimo scimmie. È il lupo che eravamo un tempo. È il lupo che sa che la felicità non può essere trovata nel calcolo.”





danny ha detto:


> Fahrenheit 451 di Bradbury
> perché rappresenta il desiderio di libertà e di umanità dell'individuo all'interno di una società
> Il signore delle mosche di Golding
> perché descrive l'importanza dell'etica contro la cattiveria originaria
> ...



Ecco, ora mi oriento un po'... 

Grazie ad entrambi


----------



## spleen (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> *Questa proposta letteraria ha senso solo se ciascuno di noi offre, oltre al titolo, una chiave di lettura.
> 
> Non per esporci alla libera interpretazione altrui, ma per proporre la nostra chiave di lettura.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito se consideri quello che ho scritto esaustiva come spiegazione. 

Dimenticavo un altro titolo importantissimo per me: Armi acciao e malattie di Diamond.
Penso in affetti di aver capito più cose sulla cultura degli uomini con questo saggio che non con altri mille libri di storia.
Per me è significato dare una veste culturale e sostanzialmente antirazzista a quello che pensavo. Non c'è in effetti libro più antirazzista di questo, che spiega le differenze tra le civiltà degli uomini non con la presenza di intrinseche capacità individuali in grado di differenziarle ma unicamente come "fortuna" o casualità di tipo geografico e naturalistico.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito se consideri quello che ho scritto esaustiva come spiegazione.
> 
> Dimenticavo un altro titolo importantissimo per me: Armi acciao e malattie di Diamond.
> Penso in affetti di aver capito più cose sulla cultura degli uomini con questo saggio che non con altri mille libri di storia.
> Per me è significato dare una veste culturale e sostanzialmente antirazzista a quello che pensavo. Non c'è in effetti libro più antirazzista di questo, che spiega le differenze tra le civiltà degli uomini non con la presenza di intrinseche capacità individuali in grado di differenziarle ma unicamente come "fortuna" o casualità di tipo geografico e naturalistico.


Ognuno apre un pertugio sul proprio mondo interno, più o meno grande, magari non ampio allo stesso modo per tutti, a secondo di come ci va  Poi sta a ciascuno di noi incuriosirci, no?

Per me è "esaustivo" tutto ciò che viene spontaneamente dall'altro, ciò che ciscuno ritiene esaustivo per offrire una chiave di lettura... Apprezzo ogni pertugio :up:


----------



## marietto (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> in che senso?
> in questi giorni sono famelica. Ho voglia di capire, di scoprire, di imparare
> 
> 
> ...


Quella sul radar era una battuta, stai toccando tutte le mie "passioni" 

Per quanto riguarda il libro di Lethem; l'autore è del mio stesso anno, descrive una infanzia/adolescenza/gioventù vissuta in un quartiere complicato, ed in una famiglia monogenitoriale (nel suo caso il padre, nel mio la madre). A questo aggiungi un'insana passione per i fumetti e l'autobiografia sua, per me diventa biografia mia, per questo ho detto che è il libro che trovo più "personale": mi ritrovo a fondo nella descrizione di certe sensazioni e di certe percezioni.

Lo farei leggere a chi avesse voglia di conoscermi meglio, ma forse a quel punto lo indirizzerei verso quella sorta di "autobiografia a puntate" che ho scritto in altro thread di questo stesso forum.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quella sul radar era una battuta, stai toccando tutte le mie "passioni"
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il libro di Lethem; l'autore è del mio stesso anno, descrive una infanzia/adolescenza/gioventù vissuta in un quartiere complicato, ed in una famiglia monogenitoriale (nel suo caso il padre, nel mio la madre). A questo aggiungi un'insana passione per i fumetti e l'autobiografia sua, per me diventa biografia mia, per questo ho detto che è il libro che trovo più "personale": mi ritrovo a fondo nella descrizione di certe sensazioni e di certe percezioni.
> 
> Lo farei leggere a chi avesse voglia di conoscermi meglio, ma forse a quel punto lo indirizzerei verso quella sorta di "autobiografia a puntate" che ho scritto in altro thread di questo stesso forum.


Qualcuno qui si applica :rotfl:

Mi linki l'autobigrafia a puntate  ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

La gloria di G.Berto. Le mie azioni anche se sbagliate, fanno parte di un grande disegno. Ne ero rimasta impressionata e mai dimenticato il senso.


----------



## marietto (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Qualcuno qui si applica :rotfl:
> 
> Mi linki l'autobigrafia a puntate  ?


Ci provo... :singleeye:

primo thread


http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi-e-bellezza/23015-reminiscenze-e-nuvole-parlanti

secondo thread


http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi-e-bellezza/23424-reminiscenze-i-racconti


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *Il lupo ed il filosofo *- La vicenda che vide un uomo e una bestia di natura selvaggia abbandonare parte delle proprie radici in nome della coesistenza. Il lupo divenne luce, ispirazione del filosofo in un lungo ed appassionato percorso di vita. Il risultato e’ amalgama di una storia di aggregazione di due specie agli antipodi e di una lunga riflessione sulla natura umana e sulle sue falle: la schiavitù del calcolo, l’innata tendenza alla prevaricazione, la snervante rincorsa della felicita’ ad opera di creature temporali incapaci di godersi  il momento.
> “Mi piace pensare che i nostri cani risvegliano qualcosa nei recessi più profondi di una parte a lungo dimenticata della nostra anima, dove sopravvive un noi più antico, una parte di noi che esisteva prima che diventassimo scimmie. È il lupo che eravamo un tempo. È il lupo che sa che la felicità non può essere trovata nel calcolo.”


Ti aspettavo   
Tutto bene ?


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci provo... :singleeye:
> 
> primo thread
> 
> ...


sono arrivata alla QUARTA PARTE... un accesso molto più diretto del libro :up:

Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Premesso che mia figlia dice che mi piace sempre lo stesso libro, nel senso che tutti portano a una presa di coscienza direi:
La figlia di Burger di Nadine Gordimer


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

Mhhh, io direi "Wuthering Heights", ovvero "Cime Tempestose": questi personaggi-animali violenti che rifiutano tutte le convenzioni di una società piatta ed incolore, compreso l'amore stesso, per paura, dicono molto di me;
E poi direi più o meno tutto di Marguerite Yourcenar, ho un debole per la sua scrittura, per quanto possa sembrare, a un primo impatto, gelida nella sua geometria. Se devo proprio scegliere, "Memorie di Adriano", "Novelle Orientali" e "Come l'acqua che scorre", in particolare "Anna, soror...", il primo racconto.


----------



## Divì (29 Aprile 2017)

Eh. La lista è lunga.

Da ragazzina: Polyanna e Piccole donne (mi sono sempre identificata con Jo, ripensandoci come potevo essere Jo e Polyanna? Bah)
Più avanti: La casa degli spiriti di Isabelle Allende e Come l'acqua per il cioccolato di Laura Esquivel, mentre cercavo e definivo la mia sensualità.
Per l'anima: Lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta di Pirsig, Il male oscuro di Berto, L'eleganza del riccio di Muriel Barbery. Libri che scavano. Li adoro anche se fanno male.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> A volta mi capita di suggerire dei libri. Nel mondo reale di solito aspetto rigorosamente che mi venga formulta una richiesta, qui ho preso un po' troppa iniziativa :facepalm:
> 
> Mi rendo conto che per me suggerire un libro ha questo implicito sottotitolo
> 
> ...


Bel 3d 

Libri tanti, di solito non condivido un libro, ma citazioni...poi mi piace guardare l'altro scegliere in che direzione andare...

Alcuni libri che per me sono state soglie...

"Il lupo della steppa", H. Hesse...una pietra miliare della preadolescenza. Così come "Narciso e Boccadoro". 

"La fattoria degli animali", di Orwell e "Le porte della percezione" di Huxley; "L'isola del Tonal", Castaneda e "Il profumo", Suskind

Un'altra soglia è stato "Q", Luther Blisset. 
Questo per la verità l'ho spesso consigliato...ma non è mai piaciuto  
Io lo adoro! Come adoro gli scritti di Wu Ming. 

"Paura di volare", Erica Jong.

E "Lo scherzo" di Kundera. 

"Donne che corrono coi lupi" per me è intramontabile. Per ora.


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bel 3d
> 
> 
> Un'altra soglia è stato "Q", Luther Blisset.
> ...


A me è piaciuto, e anche i romanzi firmati Yu Ming...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto, e anche i romanzi firmati Yu Ming...


Io li adoro!
Mi piacciono anche dal punto di vista della politica "sociale" che portano avanti con i loro libri. 

Tranne chi me li ha consigliati, non ho mai trovato nessun altro a cui piacesse quel modo e quei mondi descritti...

Q in particolare...quella caccia all'onore e alla rettitudine, mi ha innamorata.


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io li adoro!
> Mi piacciono anche dal punto di vista della politica "sociale" che portano avanti con i loro libri.
> 
> Tranne chi me li ha consigliati, non ho mai trovato nessun altro a cui piacesse quel modo e quei mondi descritti...
> ...


Io l'ho conosciuto in maniera abbastanza sciocca. Luther Blissett  era lo sfortunato centravanti della mia squadra del cuore a metà anni 80. Quando vidi il libro in libreria, pensai "ma come... Ha scritto un libro? Non mi pareva il tipo"... Poi ho letto di cosa si trattava, ho saputo che non era lui, ma ho trovato interessante e promettente la storia come da riassunto...

Wu Ming ha delle ambientazioni straordinarie e precisissime, se fosse un disegnatore direi che disegna gli sfondi con una meticolosità certosina. 

Riesce a trasportarti in quel mondo, a quell'epoca e in quella mentalità...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io l'ho conosciuto in maniera abbastanza sciocca. Luther Blissett  era lo sfortunato centravanti della mia squadra del cuore a metà anni 80. Quando vidi il libro in libreria, pensai "ma come... Ha scritto un libro? Non mi pareva il tipo"... Poi ho letto di cosa si trattava, ho saputo che non era lui, ma ho trovato interessante e promettente la storia come da riassunto...
> 
> Wu Ming ha delle ambientazioni straordinarie e precisissime, se fosse un disegnatore direi che disegna gli sfondi con una meticolosità certosina.
> 
> *Riesce a trasportarti in quel mondo, a quell'epoca e in quella mentalità...*


Sì..

Q l'ho divorato in due giorni, non riuscivo a staccarmene. 
Ho adorato il tratteggio via via da sfumato a sempre più preciso dei profili dei personaggi...quell'andirivieni fra il passato e il futuro di ogni storia dell'intreccio, collocate in modo preciso nel contesto...e anche le sbavature, erano sapienti, come a tenere agganciato il tempo del racconto con il tempo del lettore...

E i dissidi interni, e sociali e religiosi...il loro dipanarsi, come una spirale...senza una vera e propria conclusione definitiva...

A me l'ha fatto conoscere un collega...un "maestro" per me. Ero giovanissima...e lui mi ha insegnato tantissime cose, dal lavoro alla vita...mi ha insegnato a "sognare", e non semplicemente volere. Un insegnamento preziosissimo per una come me. Forse è anche per lui che quel libro mi è piaciuto tanto...

Luther Blisset mi è comunque simpatico...dissacrante e rompicoglioni...il progetto e le bufale guidate li trovo intelligentemente provocatorie.


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì..
> 
> Q l'ho divorato in due giorni, non riuscivo a staccarmene.
> Ho adorato il tratteggio via via da sfumato a sempre più preciso dei profili dei personaggi...quell'andirivieni fra il passato e il futuro di ogni storia dell'intreccio, collocate in modo preciso nel contesto...e anche le sbavature, erano sapienti, come a tenere agganciato il tempo del racconto con il tempo del lettore...
> ...


Sono d'accordo 

Mi hai fatto venire voglia di rileggere Q, ormai è passato qualche anno dalla volta precedente...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (29 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Eh. La lista è lunga.


Meglio!
Più libri, più narrazioni, più pezzi di te 



nina ha detto:


> ..Se devo proprio scegliere...


...scegliere una multitudine di narrazioni, non una sola 

Come di dice... _diffida di chi legge un solo libro_... ovvero chi non esce mai dai propri schemi, abitudini, routine...



ipazia ha detto:


> ...Libri tanti..


Non avevo dubbi 


Non speravo in tanta partecipazione e genoristà da parte di tante persone


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Meglio!
> Più libri, più narrazioni, più pezzi di te
> 
> 
> ...


Allora diffida di me.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (1 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Come di dice... _diffida di chi legge un solo libro_... ovvero chi non esce mai dai propri schemi, abitudini, routine...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora diffida di me.


Questo criterio l'ho sempre usato in ambito accademico. Ed è veramente inquietante quanti detentori della verità assoluta ci siano :facepalm:

In questo caso, mi riferivo alla curiosità intellettuale di leggere per il gusto di farlo, per vivere più vite, esplorare tempi spazi ed emozioni, assaporare piaceri e gusti diversi da ciò che abitualmente facciamo nel vita reale, o come mi piace definirla, nella _vita prossemica_. 
Sapendo che se vogliamo possiamo chiudere il libro, allontanare da noi ciò che supera le nostre capacità di comprensione o accettazione, senza esporci più di tanto, relativamente protetti da ciò che non vogliamo incontrare .


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Questo criterio l'ho sempre usato in ambito accademico. Ed è veramente inquietante quanti detentori della verità assoluta ci siano :facepalm:
> 
> In questo caso, mi riferivo alla curiosità intellettuale di leggere per il gusto di farlo, per vivere più vite, esplorare tempi spazi ed emozioni, assaporare piaceri e gusti diversi da ciò che abitualmente facciamo nel vita reale, o come mi piace definirla, nella _vita prossemica_.
> Sapendo che se vogliamo possiamo chiudere il libro, allontanare da noi ciò che supera le nostre capacità di comprensione o accettazione, senza esporci più di tanto, relativamente protetti da ciò che non vogliamo incontrare .


Hai scritto un po' "tacchi, dadi e datteri" cit.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scritto un po' "tacchi, dadi e datteri" cit.


a casa mia è buona educazione citare la fonte, se si decide di esplitare una citazione. 

O spiegarne il significato se si pensa che l'interlocutore, impossibilitato ad accedere alal fonte, non possa comprendere il senso


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> a casa mia è buona educazione citare la fonte, se si decide di esplitare una citazione.
> 
> O spiegarne il significato se si pensa che l'interlocutore, impossibilitato ad accedere alal fonte, non possa comprendere il senso


La fonte penso ti sia sconosciuta. Il senso mi pare chiaro.
Comunque la fonte è Cochi e Renato in Nebbia in Valpadana (chicca per gli altri che sanno chi sono...la barca di Pozzetto si chiamava Nebbia in Valpadana :rotfl erano le merci in vendita in un negozietto in uno sperduto paesino della Val Trompia, insieme a "un pacco di pasta, se qualcuno me lo chiede".
Sono stata esaustiva. Ti è stato utile?


----------



## brenin (3 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=7087]Ms.Razionalità[/MENTION]

Aggiungo un altro libro....

*Lo zen e il tiro con l'arco di Heugen Herrigel

*Questo piccolo libro è un illuminante, lucido e utile resoconto, scritto da un occidentale, di come un occidentale possa avvicinarsi allo Zen. Un professore tedesco di filosofia, Eugen Herrigel, vuole essere introdotto allo Zen e gli viene consigliato di imparare una delle arti in cui lo Zen da secoli si applica: il tiro con l'arco. Comincia così un emozionante tirocinio, nel corso del quale Herrigel si troverà felicemente costretto a capovolgere le sue idee, e soprattutto il suo modo di vivere. All'inizio con grande pena e sconcerto. Dovrà infatti riconoscere prima di tutto che i suoi gesti sono sbagliati, poi che sono sbagliate le sue intenzioni, infine che proprio le cose su cui fa affidamento sono i più grandi ostacoli: la volontà, la chiara distinzione fra mezzo e fine, il desiderio di riuscire. Ma il tocco sapiente del Maestro aiuterà Herrigel a scrollarsi tutto di dosso, a restare "vuoto" per accogliere, quasi senza accorgersene, l'unico gesto giusto, che fa centro, quello di cui gli arcieri Zen dicono: "Un colpo, una vita". In un tale colpo, arco, freccia, bersaglio e Io si intrecciano in modo che non è possibile separarli: la freccia scoccata mette in gioco tutta la vita dell'arciere e il bersaglio da colpire è l'arciere stesso. 

Lo Zen è stata definita la religione dei Samurai. La pratica dello Zen conduceva il guerriero ad ottenere quello stato di inconsapevolezza essenziale all'efficacia nel combattimento. Alla base dell'educazione Zen c’è la continua coscienza del proprio essere, unita alla ricerca di armonia ed efficienza. Ma accostarsi dal di fuori, agli scritti mistici dello Zen è difficile, soprattutto per un occidentale, estraneo al mondo e alla delicatezza gestuale nipponica. La sola via praticabile, è vivere di persona le esperienze dell’insegnamento. Ma non basta. Occorre un Maestro che ci accompagni nel viaggio. Con questo illuminante libercolo, Eugen Herrigel ci racconta, con semplicità e rigore, il suo personalissimo approccio alle conoscenze della dottrina. Naturalmente, Arco e Freccia sono pretesto per qualcosa che potrebbe accadere anche senza di essi. Infatti, ogni attività umana, d’arte o di mestiere, ha un risvolto di perfezione da raggiungere. Solo rinunciando alle distorsioni dell'Ego ed ai filtri che assorbiamo inconsciamente dall'ambiente, potremmo arrivare a colpire il bersaglio dell’eccellenza. Il successo è un processo che si compone di molte movenze: consapevolezza, pazienza, concentrazione, equilibrio interiore, duro esercizio, applicazione. Ma c’è qualcosa che trascende l’abilità tecnica: la capacità di accordare il nostro spirito, all’armonia della natura delle cose che ci circondano.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> @_Ms.Razionalità_
> 
> Aggiungo un altro libro....
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;DDMx6ozgC50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDMx6ozgC50[/video]


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> @_Ms.Razionalità_
> 
> Aggiungo un altro libro....
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio molto per questa citazione. Non conosco il libro, ma mi affascina quanto hai scritto. Un tempo questi discorsi erano fuori dalla mia zona di comfort. Poi, tra altre vicende, lessi _L'Isola del Tonal citato da [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. 
_E imparai le tecniche di rilassamento, i sogni lucidi, l'ipnosi.

Credo che lo leggerò.

Grazie


----------



## brenin (3 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio molto per questa citazione. Non conosco il libro, ma mi affascina quanto hai scritto. Un tempo questi discorsi erano fuori dalla mia zona di comfort. Poi, tra altre vicende, lessi _L'Isola del Tonal citato da @ipazia.
> _E imparai le tecniche di rilassamento, i sogni lucidi, l'ipnosi.
> 
> Credo che lo leggerò.
> ...


Prego.

Carlos Castaneda, del quale ho molti  suoi scritti, percorre - a mio avviso - una strada parallela allo zen, affascinante e coinvolgente che, seppur con un diverso percorso, si propone le stesse ( o quasi ) finalità dello zen. La vera grande differenza, secondo me,  è che mentre le tecniche usate e spiegate da Castaneda raggiungono relativamente "poche" persone, la filosofia  zen - nel caso specifico del popolo giapponese - è assurta  a vero e proprio "maestro" di vita.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ...La vera grande differenza, secondo me,  è che mentre le tecniche usate e spiegate da Castaneda raggiungono relativamente "poche" persone, la filosofia  zen - nel caso specifico del popolo giapponese - è assurta  a vero e proprio "maestro" di vita.


Castaneda a me infastidì subito, quando lo lessi. Troppe sostanza psicoattive, troppi espedienti letterari. Ma d'altronde era uno scrittore.

Ciò che mi affascinò era il concetto di estendere le proprie capacità percettive, senza droghe e folklore... Sarei potuta arrivarci da altre strade, invece ho iniziato da lì


----------



## brenin (3 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Castaneda a me infastidì subito, quando lo lessi. Troppe sostanza psicoattive, troppi espedienti letterari. Ma d'altronde era uno scrittore.
> 
> Ciò che mi affascinò era il concetto di *estendere le proprie capacità percettive, senza droghe *e folklore... Sarei potuta arrivarci da altre strade, invece ho iniziato da lì


Concordo pienamente, se avrai voglia,predisposizione,curiosità,tempo ( tantissimo, non conseguente ovviamente ma a " piccole dosi " ), pazienza,desiderio di introspezione, volontà di guardare ( e non solo " vedere " ), curiosità di "conoscerti", prova ad avvicinarti allo zen iniziando a leggere qualcosa ( vedi post precedente ad esempio ).


----------



## trilobita (4 Maggio 2017)

"Come il jazz può cambiarti la vita"
Winton Marsalis.


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Meglio!
> Più libri, più narrazioni, più pezzi di te
> 
> 
> ...


No, il problema è che se poi li elenco tutti non finisco più. Comunque, fino a poco tempo fa non riuscivo nemmeno a fissarla, la pagina di un libro, adesso che non mi prende più il panico ho deciso di riprendere quello della Yourcenar, che è sempre stata un'autrice solo "mia", che mi mancava. Non tutto quello che ha scritto mi è piaciuto, alcune parti dellsa sua saga familiare le ho trovate abbastanza pedanti, insieme ad alcune parti della sua saggistica e a qualche racconto. "Moneta del sogno" mi sembra il suo romanzo meno riuscito, insieme all'opera teatrale che da esso ha tratto, che si chiama "Dare a Cesare". Non so, se imitare il linguaggio popolare era un suo obiettivo, l'ha proprio cannato. I monologhi della prostituta romana malata li poteva scrivere così solo una nobildonna mezza belga e mezza francese. Che peccato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scritto un po' "tacchi, dadi e datteri" cit.





Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> a casa mia è buona educazione citare la fonte, se si decide di esplitare una citazione.
> 
> O spiegarne il significato se si pensa che l'interlocutore, impossibilitato ad accedere alal fonte, non possa comprendere il senso





Brunetta ha detto:


> La fonte penso ti sia sconosciuta. Il senso mi pare chiaro.
> Comunque la fonte è Cochi e Renato in Nebbia in Valpadana (chicca per gli altri che sanno chi sono...la barca di Pozzetto si chiamava Nebbia in Valpadana :rotfl erano le merci in vendita in un negozietto in uno sperduto paesino della Val Trompia, insieme a "un pacco di pasta, se qualcuno me lo chiede".
> Sono stata esaustiva. Ti è stato utile?


 [MENTION=7087]Ms.Razionalità[/MENTION] prima mi dici che sono maleducata, poi quando ti do la spiegazione non ringrazi?


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Ms.Razionalità_ prima mi dici che sono maleducata, poi quando ti do la spiegazione non ringrazi?


Mi era sfuggita la tua risposta... E non ti ho ma dato della maleducata 

Ho cercato su internet il significato dell'espressione e non ho ancora capito se la tua era una critica o una considerazione positiva 

In ogni caso grazie del tempo dedicato a spiegare!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggita la tua risposta... E non ti ho ma dato della maleducata
> 
> Ho cercato su internet il significato dell'espressione e non ho ancora capito se la tua era una critica o una considerazione positiva
> 
> In ogni caso grazie del tempo dedicato a spiegare!


La mia considerazione è che se si citano libri molto diversificati si dà un'immagine di sé certamente complessa e sfaccettata, ma anche che dice tutto e niente.
Credo che tu non conosca i negozietti di montagna...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia considerazione è che se si citano libri molto diversificati si dà un'immagine di sé certamente complessa e sfaccettata, ma anche che dice tutto e niente.
> Credo che tu non conosca i negozietti di montagna...


Ma ciascuno di noi vive quotidianamente più ruoli, ha interessi lavorativi o personali, fantasie, desideri... Come potrebbe un solo libro parlare esaustivamente di noi?

Per questo ho chiesto anche un minimo di sottotitolo, per capire _cosa _ci racconta di te _quel libro _

La mia domanda, al di là dello strillone scelto per il topic, non è "qual è il tuo libro preferito"... 

Eh no, conoscenza negozietti di montagna rasente lo zero


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma ciascuno di noi vive quotidianamente più ruoli, ha interessi lavorativi o personali, fantasie, desideri... Come potrebbe un solo libro parlare esaustivamente di noi?
> 
> Per questo ho chiesto anche un minimo di sottotitolo, per capire _cosa _ci racconta di te _quel libro _
> 
> ...


A me sembrava la richiesta di citare un libro che ci rappresentasse.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (4 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> ...e così il libro, diventa uno strumento narrativo cartaceo per raccontare qualcosa di me, da condividere con chi scelgo io.
> 
> Ovviamente ciascuno di noi ha tanti Sè, ricopre tanti ruoli, ha tanti interessi, insomma ha tante storie a cui dar voce, quindi vi chiedo:
> 
> *Quale libro suggerireste per far conoscere e dar voce ad una parte di voi*? A chi? E quale parte?





Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrava la richiesta di citare un libro che ci rappresentasse.


In effetti avrei dovuto usare anche il plurare i"Libri" per sottolineare la pluralità delle voci narranti e relativi libr*i :carneval:*


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (5 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> sono arrivata alla QUARTA PARTE... un accesso molto più diretto del libro :up:
> 
> Grazie!


 [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] sono arrivata alla 11esima parte... Mi piace leggerti.. Giusto per capire, quanti capitoli sono in tutto? così mi gestisco l'agenda dello svago :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> @_marietto_ sono arrivata alla 11esima parte... Mi piace leggerti.. Giusto per capire, quanti capitoli sono in tutto? così mi gestisco l'agenda dello svago :rotfl:


Nel primo thread mi pare venti o ventuno, nel secondo thread sono singoli racconti, mi pare sei o sette finora, ma ne aggiungeró altri, probabilmente...


----------

